

Ubiquitous Video: Why We Need a Robots.txt for the Real World - paulsutter
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2013/11/ubiquitous-video-why-we-need-a-robots-txt-for-the-real-world.php

======
izietto
I can't get the point: someone who wants to steal private informations can
already do it with photo pens or any other photo gadget, or write on a paper
or even memorize it

